# יַעַמְדוּ



## Ali Smith

שלום

אֵלֶּה יַעַמְדוּ לְבָרֵךְ אֶת הָעָם עַל הַר גְּרִזִים בְּעָבְרְכֶם אֶת הַיַּרְדֵּן שִׁמְעוֹן וְלֵוִי וִיהוּדָה וְיִשָּׂשכָר וְיוֹסֵף וּבִנְיָמִן.

Is the שְׁוָא‎ in יַעַמְדוּ a שְׁוָא נָח‎ or a שְׁוָא נָע‎? My book transliterates it without a ə after the m, so it seems to be a שְׁוָא נָח‎, but on the other hand, the following letter, which is a beged-kepet letter, does not have a דָּגֵשׁ‎.

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## radagasty

The _schwa_ in יַעַמְדוּ is a _schwa quiescens_, with the ד retaining its spirantisation.

Consider יִכְבְּדוּ, where ד lacks the _dagesh lene_ because of the preceding _schwa mobile _in בְּ. Similarly, one might expect for עָמַד the analogous *יַעֲמְדוּ, except that attenuation changes the _schwa mobile_ in to a _schwa quiescens_ יַעֲמְדוּ → יַעַמְדוּ, although the spirantisation of the final radical is nevertheless retained.


----------



## Abaye

שווא מרחף. No agreement among scholars about how is was developed in this case.


----------



## Ali Smith

Is this the same שְׁוָא‎ as:

the one in מַלְכֵי (m. p. construct), which in the absolute state would be מְלָכִים 'kings'

the one in קְבוּצָה 'group', which is a passive verbal adj. (passive participle) Qal f.s. abs. indef. קבץ 'to gather (together)'? Literally, it means "a female who has been gathered together".


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> Is this the same שְׁוָא‎ as:
> 
> the one in מַלְכֵי (m. p. construct), which in the absolute state would be מְלָכִים 'kings'



Yes.



Ali Smith said:


> the one in קְבוּצָה 'group', which is a passive verbal adj. (passive participle) Qal f.s. abs. indef. קבץ 'to gather (together)'? Literally, it means "a female who has been gathered together".



No, that's a regular shva na'.


----------



## Ali Smith

Oh, I see. But if I wanted to say בִּקְבוּצָה 'in a group', the שְׁוָא נָע‎ would turn into a שווא מרחף, right? Because we would not add a דגש to the second ב.


----------



## Drink

Yes.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! Would the שְׁוָא נָע‎ in כתבתם turn into שווא מרחף when the word was preceded by a ה? I know it definitely wouldn't turn into a שְׁוָא נָח‎.

הכתבתם 'Did you write?'


----------



## radagasty

Ali Smith said:


> Would the שְׁוָא נָע‎ in כתבתם turn into שווא מרחף when the word was preceded by a ה?
> הכתבתם 'Did you write?'



The way you put it is a little funny, but if you mean to ask whether the second radical in כתבתם should not gain a _dagesh lene _when the interrogative הֲ is added, then, yes, that is correct. The pointing is הַכְתַבְתֶּם.


----------



## Drink

Though interestingly in some places in the Bible, the כ actually gets a dagesh.


----------

